# 1124P Reset?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

How do I get the unit back to factory defaults? I checked the manual, but couldn't find. I am getting ready to EQ my new subwoofer, so I need to blank it all out.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just use Program 4 or 5 and set the filters to 'OF'. Only takes a second. 

brucek


----------

